# Length of time of grape fermentation



## SpecificGravity (Apr 28, 2012)

Hi all,

I have a general question regarding time length of fermentation with grapes. I know professional wineries ferment for 10-14 day. I can't seem to get mine that long in my cellar and would like to try. How do they accomplish this?


----------



## Deezil (Apr 28, 2012)

Some of it is a combination of a particular yeast strain & temperature control. 

If you were making a white, chances are you'd want to look for a yeast that tolerates cooler temperatures & either has a neutral flavor profile or something enhancing the fruity esters and flavors in the wine. The cooler temperature helps keep the fermentation from getting too out of hand & blowing off a lot of the more delicate aromas (and lengthens fermentation time)

If you're making a red, its usually at a warmer temp to extract more from the grapes during maceration & would use a yeast to match the style you were hoping to achieve. Makes me wonder if the 10-14 days you mention, includes secondary / after pressing off the skins.

If you're making a fruit wine, you can also try step feeding the sugar/honey. Prepare the must as usual, but only add roughly 1/3 of the calculated sugar for your desired SG - let this ferment down to 1.020-1.030 & add the 2nd 1/3. Repeat for the last 1/3. This will stretch a fermentation as well, i fermented my blackberry mead for 2 weeks doing this.


----------



## SpecificGravity (May 2, 2012)

Thanks for that.... I'll keep this in mind moving forward...


----------



## daniel7 (May 2, 2012)

Thanks for the reply too, I was having the same issue.


----------

